# Formato Basico Help



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I feel really dumb having to ask for help filling out a form, but there I am. 
I'm getting my stuff ready to visit INM to start the canje process with my RT, but I'm actually having a bit of difficulty filling out the Formato Básico. I would appreciate any assistance with the following:

Under Datos Complementarios, for nivel máximo de estudios, for a JD, should I put posgrado or licenciatura? 

Same section, where it asks between which streets one finds my house, I assume they mean here in Mexico, correct?

In Actividad en su pais de residencia, what does one put for Actividad Principal? Trabajo? For situation, I assume I put licenciado. Or would it be profesional independiente? Occupation I would list abogado.

For Actividad en Mexico, I will continue to work from home, but according to the consulate, because I will not have Mexican clients, they won't consider that working in Mexico. So, unemployed?

I've never felt less capable in my life!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

List your Mexican address and the closest cross streets. List your highest level of education [diploma]. List situation if it means in Mexico as pensioner or retired but if it means in the USA list your last job or professional and retired or pensioned. List activities in Mexico as none/retired.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

ExpatEmigre said:


> IUnder datos Complementarios, for nivel máximo de estudios, for a JD, should I put posgrado or licenciatura?


JD would = _posgrado_, counsel, meaning any postgraduate degree (doctorado or maestría). Licenciatura is a BA or BS, Inginiero is title for anyone with an Engineering degree, while Bachillerato is merely a HS diploma.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

"Licenciatura" in Mexico are 5 year university degrees and the closest would be a Masters Degree. Inginiero/a is the "titular" for someone with a 5 year engineering degree and "Licenciado/a" is the titualr for someone with a 5 year degree in professions such as economics, science, law, Notario/a is also called a "Licenciado/a", etc.. "Contador/a" is the titular [title] for someone with a 5 year CPA degree in accounting.

"Bachillerato" is a 3 year "perpatoria" degree after mandatory school and prepares students for university which is not simply a high school equivalent in the US or Canada. They study philosopy, social sciences, economics, politics, science, etc. similar to US or Canadian high schools but not exactly the same.

It is hard to compare the school system in Mexico with other school and university system in other countries. I know the public and private schools here n Mexico vary and it seems likely that the first 2, Primeria and Secondaria would equal primary and junior high school we went to but they really don´t.

If you get a "Licenciatura" you need 3 years of "perpatoria" and 5 years of Unversity or 8 years to get one. Then in some professions you need an internship. Example Lawyers or Notarios


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

I believe there's a lot of variance in those figures. Always thought a licenciatura could be had in anywhere from 3-5 years of university study, some fields taking longer than others. I'd disagree that it's closer to a Master's because I've several younger in-laws who obtained it at 21 or 22 years of age, which would be difficult to do without being exceptionally bright and taking an excessive load, or having skipped a grade of two somewhere along the line. To the best lf my knowledge none of these apply.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

perropedorro said:


> I believe there's a lot of variance in those figures. Always thought a licenciatura could be had in anywhere from 3-5 years of university study, some fields taking longer than others. I'd disagree that it's closer to a Master's because I've several younger in-laws who obtained it at 21 or 22 years of age, which would be difficult to do without being exceptionally bright and taking an excessive load, or having skipped a grade of two somewhere along the line. To the best lf my knowledge none of these apply.


Trying to compare the US and Canada doesn´t work in this example. What responsibility a "Licenciado/a" here has does. Laywer, CPA Accountant, Economics administration at top levels are an example of what these degrees are for. What lawyer in the US or Canada has a BA?

Also when I attended university a full course was 3 1/2 hours per day for 7 1/2 months plus papers due and exams etc. per year for a BSC only 3 years. [Canada] 

Here it is 9 1/2 months of classes from about 8 AM to 6 PM, with 2 hour lunch [6 hours per day or more] not 3 1/2 hours per day. Many more hours of classes in 4 or 5 years which a degree to become what would equal a similar job carreer in the US or Canada. It is imposible to compare anything as an equal in these 3 systems which is what you are trying to do.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

AlanMexicali said:


> It is imposible to compare anything as an equal in these 3 systems which is what you are trying to do.


Perhaps I'm guilty of that, although you made quite an attempt yourself. Just trying to help out Expat Emigre, who seemed stumped on the question regarding the highest educational attainment level. Now we both might agree that _It's impossible to compare anything as an equal in the U.S., Canadian, and Mexican educational systems_, but rather than he translate that and pen it in on his RT, It'd be safer to just get a rough equivalent and check one of the boxes.
Far as qualifications to fill a job, they vary also, but are often lower in Mexico. I've met licensed translators/interpreters who were so far from fluent it was sad. Then there's the state of Colima that only recently required police officers to have graduated Secondary.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I'll review my form with the INM lady everyone in PV says is the one to whom to talk. If she wants me to change anything, I will, and I'll report back, just in case the information might be of use to someone else. 
I'm well in advance of the 30-day deadline, so worst case scenario is: I have to redo the forms & go back another day. Fortunately, the INM office is not far from me.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

ExpatEmigre said:


> I'll review my form with the INM lady everyone in PV says is the one to whom to talk.


Excellent. Methinks INM has gotten better and generally more into customer service the last few years, although there are still a few jerks. For me it was the INM guy in Manzanillo who was helpful. What he knew he'd share and what he didn't know he wasn't ashamed to admit, and do some research to find out. Last year's root-and-branch changes caught many in the INM by surprise but the professional ones got on top of it, while the rest.....not so much.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ExpatEmigre said:


> I'll review my form with the INM lady everyone in PV says is the one to whom to talk. If she wants me to change anything, I will, and I'll report back, just in case the information might be of use to someone else.
> I'm well in advance of the 30-day deadline, so worst case scenario is: I have to redo the forms & go back another day. Fortunately, the INM office is not far from me.


The 30 day "canje" FMM you have will be taken from you as soon as they accept your first copies of everything they ask for. Then you get a form which will have your NUT number [numero único de tramite] and there will be contact info. website to check your process status etc. and is your temporay immigration document no matter if it take months, you are OK in Mexico to travel with this form.


----------

